# PC für Mediengestalter



## tanzeinlage (7. April 2013)

*PC für Mediengestalter*

Hallo zusammen!

Benötige einen neuen PC. Arbeite momentan noch mit meinem Aldi Laptop. Ansich auch kein Problem für Photoshop, InDesign ect. Aber bei After Effects geht der da definitiv in die Knie. Naja bei 4gb Arbeitsspeicher kein Wunder.

Nun, folgende Kriterien sollten erfüllt sein.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
maximal 1.000€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Ja Monitor wird benötigt. Aber da hab ich den Dell U2711 im Auge. Maus, Tastatur, Betriebssystem vorhanden.

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
Habe eine externe 1TB USB3 Festplatte. Die werd ich aufjedenfall dran schließen. Deshalb vlt. ne 128/256GB SSD.

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Selber bauen war mal, inzwischen bin ich da nicht mehr fit und würde es dann gerne hier im Forum über einen Mitglied zusammenbauen lassen.

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
Dell U2711

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...) Gezockt wird damit nicht. Gearbeitet wird wie schon gesagt mit Photoshop, InDesign, Illustrator und After Effects.

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus, deshalb wohl eher ein Nein.

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Hatte bisher immer ne Nvidia und ein Intel Prozessor, und bislang keinerlei Probleme. Deshalb, wenn Vorschläge dann bitte mit Nvidia und Intel Prozessoren.

Ansonsten sei noch gesagt dass das Gehäuse minimalistisch sein sollte. Ob laut oder leise spielt keine Rolle. 

Falls noch Fragen sein sollte, checke mehrmals am Tag den Thread.

Vielen Dank schonmal!!!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

mein vorschlag: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

sollte gut für dein anwendungsgebiet sein, der xeon ist aufgrund von smt sehr flott und die amd gpu beschleunigt photoshop sehr


----------



## Makalar (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Der Vorschlag vom PC-Nutzer ist


----------



## Legacyy (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Kann ich nur zustimmen. ist ne super Konfig


----------



## tanzeinlage (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Legacyy das ist aber keine Ironie oder? Dein Smiley verwirrt mich...

Wie schauts denn aus mit dem System von pc-nutzer, kann ich da nach 2-3 Jahren das Ganze aufrüsten?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn aus mit dem System von pc-nutzer, kann ich da nach 2-3 Jahren das Ganze aufrüsten?


 
ja, sollte kein problem sein


----------



## Legacyy (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Nein, das ist keine Ironie, die Konfig ist echt prima 

Bei dem Sys bräuchte man nur mal die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten. Die anderen Komponenten halten 3-5 jahre. je nachdem was man für Ansprüche hat


----------



## tanzeinlage (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Das Gehäuse gefällt mir garnicht. Gibt es da was dezenteres?


----------



## Legacyy (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Noch dezenter als das?....
Vlt das hier: BitFenix Merc Beta ?


----------



## tanzeinlage (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Hab mir ma detailierte Bilder angeschaut zum Gehäuse. Das passt doch 

Eine Frage noch zur Graka, kann man diese nicht durch eine Nvidia ersetzen? War noch nie ein Fan von Sapphire.


----------



## Legacyy (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Nvidia ist da halt net so gut aufgestellt in dem Preisbereich... da wäre vlt die hier was: MSI N660-2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 660, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V287-015R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ne dezidierte Grafikkarte braucht es bei der Anwendung doch gar nicht, der Xeon 1245V2 sollte doch reichen?


----------



## tanzeinlage (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Nochmal allgemein zum System von pc-nutzer. Damit ich freies Arbeiten möglich ja?
Das heisst es kann Photoshop, After Effects, Illustrator, Firefox, Thunderbird alles geöffnet sein und trotzdem läuft alles flüssig?


----------



## okeanos7 (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

stimme icedaft nur zu . wofür braucht er eine 7850. er will ja nicht spielen. da würde eine passive 6670 reichen und die wäre sogar noch überdimensioniert.  oder unterstützt after effects die gpu?


----------



## Legacyy (7. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Nochmal allgemein zum System von pc-nutzer. Damit ich freies Arbeiten möglich ja?
> Das heisst es kann Photoshop, After Effects, Illustrator, Firefox, Thunderbird alles geöffnet sein und trotzdem läuft alles flüssig?


 Klar kann es das  Auch ohne GPU wäre das sehr gut dafür geeignet, da die IGP (integrierte Grafikeinheite der CPU) schon dafür genutzt werden kann.


----------



## tanzeinlage (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



okeanos7 schrieb:


> stimme icedaft nur zu . wofür braucht er eine 7850. er will ja nicht spielen. da würde eine passive 6670 reichen und die wäre sogar noch überdimensioniert.  oder unterstützt after effects die gpu?


 
Die 7850 wird von AE nicht unterstützt.
Video-Editor, DVD-Authoring | Adobe Premiere Pro CS6

Macht sich so eine GPU-Beschleunigung sehr bemerkbar?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Macht sich so eine GPU-Beschleunigung sehr bemerkbar?


 
je nach unterstützung des programms, ja


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Die 7850 wird von AE nicht unterstützt.
> Video-Editor, DVD-Authoring | Adobe Premiere Pro CS6
> 
> Macht sich so eine GPU-Beschleunigung sehr bemerkbar?



Kann es sein, dass die o.g.  Systemanforderungen veraltet sind? --> OpenGL und OpenCL

Qualitativ ist das Ergebnis aber am besten, wenn die CPU rendert: Video-Transcoding unter der Lupe: APP, CUDA und Quick Sync im Vergleich - Bildqualität unter der Lupe


----------



## soth (8. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die o.g.  Systemanforderungen veraltet sind? --> OpenGL und OpenCL


Das ist Photoshop, nicht Premiere


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ups  Unterstützt dann Premiere tatsächlich kein OpenCL mit einer beliebigen HD7xxx Karte?


----------



## soth (8. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ups  Unterstützt dann Premiere tatsächlich kein OpenCL mit einer beliebigen HD7xxx Karte?


Nein, nur die Macbooks mit AMD Karten können für die Beschleunigung herhalten...


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Achso, blöd. Dann würde ich es so machen:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1245V2, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed 
 Board: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 
 RAM: Produktvergleich 2x8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600) 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
SSD: Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Series  
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 
 Gehäuse:  BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0  
  Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper T4  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk  
 Lüfter: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm


----------



## soth (8. April 2013)

Das wird sich aber demnächst irgendwann ändern:
http://blogs.amd.com/fusion/2013/04...ere-pro-with-real-time-editing-and-finishing/


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Das klingt doch gut  Dann könnte er ja später einfach eine AMD-Karte dazu kaufen. 

QuickSync wird aber (auch in Zukunft) nicht unterstützt, oder?


----------



## soth (8. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> QuickSync wird aber (auch in Zukunft) nicht unterstützt, oder?


Offiziell wahrscheinlich nicht, von Intel gibt es aber ein (langsames?) Plug-In

http://software.intel.com/en-us/art...plug-in-using-intel-media-sdk-and-intel-quick


----------



## tanzeinlage (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Habe zwar im Anfangspost erwähnt dass nicht gedaddelt wird, aber das war dann wohl doch gelogen.
Ab und zu, 2x im Monat werd ich damit bestimmt zocken. Deshalb wär ne Graka wünschenswert.


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Dann wäre das eine Lösung: https://geizhals.at/de/asus-hd7870-dc2-2gd5-v2-90-c1cs50-l0uay0bz-a819522.html

oder das https://geizhals.at/de/asus-gtx660-dc2t-2gd5-a838003.html


----------



## tanzeinlage (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja wenn dann sollte es schon eine sein die auch von AE unterstützt wird.


    GeForce GTX 285
    GeForce GTX 470
    GeForce GTX 570
    GeForce GTX 580
    Quadro CX
    Quadro FX 3700M
    Quadro FX 3800
    Quadro FX 3800M
    Quadro FX 4800
    Quadro FX 5800
    Quadro 2000
    Quadro 2000D
    Quadro 2000M
    Quadro 3000M
    Quadro 4000
    Quadro 4000M
    Quadro 5000
    Quadro 5000M
    Quadro 5010M
    Quadro 6000
    Tesla C2075 (Windows)/Maximus-Konfiguration

Oder sind diese zu teuer und sprengen mein Budget?


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Wenn eine GeForce GTX 570 das unterstützt, dann sollte eine GTX 670 dies in der Regel auch tun, verbessert micht sollte ich falsch liegen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. April 2013)

Die Karten sind alt und brauchen viel Strom. Die 580 ist ein Monster in Sachen Verbrauch.


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Die GTX 6xx hat aber weniger GPGPU-Leistung als die GTX5xx.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Für Adobe reicht das aber.


----------



## soth (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Adobe Premiere Pro CS6 GPU Acceleration - Puget Custom Computers


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



soth schrieb:


> Adobe Premiere Pro CS6 GPU Acceleration - Puget Custom Computers


 

Sieht doch gut aus, da wäre je nach Budget eine 660/670 ein guter  Kompromiss aus Spieletauglichkeit und Adobe-Unterstützung nach Änderung  der Adobe-Files.


----------



## tanzeinlage (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Also hab ich im Endeffeckt mehr Erfolg mit einer GTX 660/670 als mit einer, die in der Liste der unterstützen Grafikkarten für AE unterstützt wird.

Das System wirds: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nur die Graka ist halt noch nicht beschlossen.


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Lüfter reicht auch eine Nummer langsamer / leiser: be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten sieht das gut aus


----------



## tanzeinlage (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Und die Grafikkarte :S


----------



## soth (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Da kannst du die NVIDIA GTX660 (Ti) oder GTX670 nehmen, encoden würde ich persönlich allerdings nicht per GPU


----------



## tanzeinlage (8. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Nee ist ja auch nicht Sinn und Zweck einer Graka.
Bin auch in Sachen GPU totaler noob.

Kann mich nur noch daran erinnern in meinem ersten Rechner ne GeForce TI 4200 mit 128 MB drin gehabt zu haben 

Inzwischen gibt es so viele Grafikkarten da hat man kaum Überblick.

Also wie gesagt, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf PS, InDesign, After Effects ect.
Zocken wird aaaaaaaab und zu mal, mehr auch nicht.

Ob nun ein GPU der von der GPU-Beschleunigung von AE profitieren kann oder nicht ist glaub ich nicht soo relevant, da der Rechner ansich schon ziemlich schnell sein dürfte, oder?


----------



## soth (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja, der PC wird auch so schon schnell sein.
Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich einfach zu einer NVIDIA ab der GTX650 greifen, abhängig von deinen Anforderungen an die Spiele.


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Die GTX 650 ist für FullHD Gaming schon sehr schwach auf der Brust. Ich würde mindestens bei der GTX 650 Ti Boost anfangen: Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## soth (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Da hast du schon recht, aber es kommt ja auch immer darauf an, was gespielt wird 
Ohne das zu wissen ist es reine Spekulation 

Ich würde das gesparte Geld eher in eine SSD fürs System holen und/oder eine Festplatte investieren, anstatt eine GTX670 zu kaufen die nur 2 mal im Monat genutzt wird...


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

pc-nutzer hat mir ne Graka empfohlen die auch 160€ kostet.
Die Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost kostet ja ebenfalls ~160€

Welche eignet sich denn besser für PS, AE ect?

Wenn gespielt wird dann aber auch nur CS 1.6 oder COD...also nichts besonderes.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

zum preis von 160€ wäre die hd 7850 2gb die bessere wahl, da sie schneller ist


----------



## soth (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Nimm die GTX650 Ti!
Für CS reicht sowieso jede Karte und CoD läuft auf den Karten von AMD nicht so gut:
Test: PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 PCS+ Vortex II


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



soth schrieb:


> Nimm die GTX650 Ti!
> Für CS reicht sowieso jede Karte und CoD läuft auf den Karten von AMD nicht so gut:
> Test: PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 PCS+ Vortex II


 
der treiber, welcher in diesem test verwendet wurde ist sehr alt. hier ein aktueller test: Geforce GTX 650 Ti Boost im Test: Gelingt Nvidias Konter zur Radeon HD 7790?


----------



## Softy (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ich wäre ebenfalls für die GTX 650 Ti Boost


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. April 2013)

Da würde ich eine Asus DCII, eine GigaByte WindForce oder eine MSI Twin Frozr nehmen.


----------



## soth (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> der treiber, welcher in diesem test verwendet wurde ist sehr alt. hier ein aktueller test: Geforce GTX 650 Ti Boost im Test: Gelingt Nvidias Konter zur Radeon HD 7790?


 Nichts für ungut, aber trotz älterem Treiber sagt mein Test wesentlich mehr aus als der PCGH Test 
Und selbst wenn die HD7850 in CoD schneller wäre, fällt sie trotzdem wegen den anderen Anforderungen heraus...


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



soth schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber trotz älterem Treiber sagt mein Test wesentlich mehr aus als der PCGH Test
> Und selbst wenn die HD7850 in CoD schneller wäre, fällt sie trotzdem wegen den anderen Anforderungen heraus...


 
Wegen den PS, AE ect. Anforderungen? Also wär ich mit der 650 Ti Boost glücklicher als mit der 7850?

Bzw. harmoniert die 650 besser mit PS ect. wie die 7850?

Spielen ist wirklich nur nebensache...nicht mal erwähnenswert. 
Es geht einfach darum dass die Graka mit den Programmen harmonieren soll und ich keinerlei Probleme habe auch bei Photoshop Dateien über 1gig...

Ein Zusatz wär halt die GPU Beschleunigung bei After Effects, aber die Grafikkarten die da unterstützt werden sind dann wohl eher im oberen Preissegment...


----------



## soth (9. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Photoshop funktioniert mit jeder Grafikkarte und After Effect sollte auch mit AMD Karten laufen, Premiere Pro allerdings nicht.


----------



## tanzeinlage (10. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Wieso PP nicht? Woran liegt das? Werden nur bestimmte GPUs unterstützt?


----------



## soth (10. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

CS6 kommt mit Unterstützung für OpenCL daher, also prinzipiell für alle Grafikkarten und sogar die integrierten Grafikeinheiten.
Aus irgendeinem Grund unterstützt Premiere Pro -als einziges Programm der Suite- kein OpenCL, aber auch nur in der Windows Version. Die Mac-Version bietet Unterstützung für die 2 Mobilgrafikkarten des Macbooks...

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt


----------



## tanzeinlage (10. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja gut, da ich eh kein PP besitze fällt das eh weg.

Also würdest du mir persönlich die GTX?


----------



## soth (10. April 2013)

Ich würde die HD7850 mpfehlen, wenn du kein Premiere Pro verwenden würdest...
Da das aber der Fall ist bleibt dir imo nur die GTX.

Oder du spekulierst darauf, dass die nächste Premiere Version auf Windows endlich OpenCL unterstützt und kaufst sie dir dann...


----------



## tanzeinlage (10. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Was nun? Erst die GTX jetzt die 7850 
Werde kein Premiere Pro benutzen. Weder heute noch morgen.


----------



## soth (10. April 2013)

Dann die HD7850.
Keine Ahnung, wie ich auf Premiere Pro gekommen bin


----------



## tanzeinlage (10. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Okay, dann wird das System von pc-nutzer. Denke damit werde ich ziemlich glücklich für die nächsten 2-3 Jährchen.

Dann vielen Dank an euch alle!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Meinst du die Konfiguration aus Post #2 ? Die ist sehr gut


----------



## Makalar (10. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht, über Feedback wenn der Knecht da ist, würden wir uns freuen


----------



## tanzeinlage (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Brauche ich eigentlich noch zusätzliche Kabel? Oder werden alle benötigten Kabel mitgeliefert?


----------



## tanzeinlage (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Außerdem frag ich mich ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre 2 Lüfter zu bestellen. Wenn ich bspw. im Sommer, bei Temperaturen von 30°, etwas rendern will nicht dass das System zu heiß wird. Ich mein die 10-20€...habe auch kein Problem damit wenn es lauter wird. Hauptsache meinem zukünftigen Baby geht es gut


----------



## soth (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Kabel sind alle dabei.
Wofür du zusätzliche Lüfter möchtest weiß ich allerdings nicht, in der Konfiguration sind doch schon 2 Lüfter drin und im Shinobi ist bereits einer vorinstalliert.


----------



## tanzeinlage (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ups, garnicht gesehen dass der Lüfter 2x vorhanden ist. Ja okay dann passt das schon so.

THX!


----------



## tanzeinlage (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Wie würdet ihr das eig. machen mit den Partitionen.
Betriebssystem + die meist verwendeten Programme auf die SSD, rest auf die normale FP?

edit: Bräuchte doch noch ne normale interne Festplatte. Sollte schon 1TB oder aufwärts haben.
Welche könntet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## soth (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Da kannst du eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.*14* nehmen. Dann benötigst du aber noch ein zusätzliches SATA Kabel...
Mit deiner Vermutung bezüglich OS und Programme liegst du vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Hier der Link: Produktvergleich Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003), Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001), Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) | Geizhals Deutschland

Die SSD würde ich nicht partitionieren, bei der HDD kannst du das machen, wie du willst.


----------



## Makalar (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja, die Seagate ist top 
Ist eine der momentan schnellsten konventionellen HDDs.


----------



## soth (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Da gibts doch schon noch einige flottere Platten. Vor allem was die Zugriffszeiten angeht...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Die wären ?


----------



## Makalar (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Das wären halt solche wie diese:
Western Digital VelociRaptor 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD1000DHTZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die sind aber überteuert und laut


----------



## soth (11. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Die Seagate SV35.5 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000VX000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist beispielsweise kaum teurer und schneller...


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ist das komplette System auch machbar mit diesem Gehäuse?

Fractal Design Define R4 Black, Gehäuse

Sieht absolut geil aus...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. April 2013)

Klar. Da passt alles rein


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Habe noch diesen hier gefunden.
Der Unterschied liegt wohl am "schallgedämpft" oder?

https://geizhals.at/fractal-design-define-r4-black-pearl-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-a812617.html


----------



## Softy (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Das Fractal R4 gibt es nur schallgedämmt, ist also das gleiche Gehäuse.


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

und wieso ist dieser hier billiger als die auf geizhals?

https://geizhals.at/fractal-design-define-r4-black-pearl-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-a812617.html

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/information/pageBuilder.html?articleId=1010807&kind=pcBuilder


----------



## Softy (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Weil Du auf der österreichischen geizhals-Seite unterwegs bist 

--> https://geizhals.at/de/fractal-design-define-r4-black-pearl-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-a812617.html


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Letzt Frage.

Bei der Platte 2000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST2000DM001 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA ist kein Kabel dabei, wahr? Muss ich also seperat bestellen.
Passt das Kabel hier? 0.30m SATA 6Gb/s Anschlusskabel gewinkelt SATA Stecker auf SATA Stecker


----------



## Softy (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Da ist kein Kabel dabei, beim Board sind aber mind. 2 SATA-Kabel dabei.

Das Kabel würde passen


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Okay, dann fassen wir zusammen:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2)
1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-07-20G)
1 x ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27"
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
2 x be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 120mm (T12025-MR-2/BL054)
1 x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Passt alles? Will nichts vergessen haben, wenn ich gleich bestelle.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Sehr gut 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Softy (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Du brauchst noch 1 SATA KAbel. Ansonsten sieht das geschmeidig aus


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Softy wat nun, eben meintest du dass beim Mainboard 2 Sata Kabel dabei sind, jetzt wiederrum sollsch noch eins mitbestellen


----------



## Softy (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Also

1x für HDD
1x für SSD
1x für optisches Laufwerk.

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, sind das 3 Stück  Und beim Board sind nur 2 dabei.


----------



## Icedaft (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Laufwerk, SSD, HDD ...macht 3 x Sata-Kabel.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Shit  

Festplattenkabel mit Länge: 0.3m, Anschlusstyp: SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOkay, dann hätten wir ja alles.

Vielen Dank an euch alle! Nette Kameraden hier


----------



## Softy (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechner 

Feedback wäre super


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja gibts dann auch mit Bildern...


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Wollte gerade bestellen. Am besten alles bei HWV. Den Arbeitsspeicher gibt es dort nicht. Gibt es ne Alternative die auch bei HWV lieferbar ist?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Du kannst den hier nehmen: http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...+ValueSelect+PC3-12800U+CL11-11-11-30.article


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen. Die Lüfter die ihr mir empfohlen habt haben einen Durchmesser von 120mm. Das Gehäuse hat aber nur Plätze für 140mm...
Hat das keiner von euch gewusst, oder kann ich dir auch da dran machen?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Du kannst 120mm Lüfter in der Regel auch bei 140mm Plätzen verwenden.
Aber wenn du schon 140er einbauen kannst dann solltest du das auch tun.


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm (T14025-MR-2/BL056) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Passt?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ich würde da eher den Silent Wings 2 nehmen oder die eLoops von Noiseblocker.


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Begründung?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. April 2013)

Die eLoops sind noch leiser und die Silent Wings 2 sind neuer


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Begründung?


 
Die Shadow Wings sind schon gut. Aber sie sind schon länger am Markt.
Die Silent Wings 2 sind halt neuer. Also hast du hier schon die Weiterentwicklung drin.
Die eLoops sind ebenfalls neu auf den Markt gekommen und schneiden bei Tests sehr gut ab.


----------



## tanzeinlage (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Hallo zusammen,

ik bins nochma der Threadersteller 

Muss leider sagen dass es nicht zum Kauf gekommen ist.
Es soll aber nun passieren. 

Bevor ich bestelle, wollte ich euch nochmal fragen ob sich vlt. etwas getan hat. Vlt. empfehlt Ihr mir nun anstatt der XX Platte eine YY Platte ect.
Das ist die aktuelle Wunschliste: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gesamt 860€
Kann man vlt. noch etwas verändern so dass der Preis noch n Stückchen weniger wird?

Bin über jeder hilfreiche Antwort dankbar!

Gruß tanzeinlage


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

alles beim alten. für 30 steine mehr wäre noch haswell (xeon e3 1230 v3 & h87 brett) drin


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Bin jetzt nicht von Anfang an dabei aber, das scheint ein Only-SSD System zu werden oder ?
Ist natürlich sehr,sehr schick. Ist nur die Frage ob du als Mediengestalter (mit Massen von Dateien und Programmen) mit 250 GB auskommst. Aber die Festplatte (bzw. ne' zweite SSD) könnte man ja später nachkaufen.

Ansonsten:


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Bin jetzt nicht von Anfang an dabei aber, das scheint ein Only-SSD System zu werden oder ?
> Ist natürlich sehr,sehr schick. Ist nur die Frage ob du als Mediengestalter (mit Massen von Dateien und Programmen) mit 250 GB auskommst. Aber die Festplatte (bzw. ne' zweite SSD) könnte man ja später nachkaufen.
> 
> Ansonsten:


 
ne externe platte hat er


----------



## tanzeinlage (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Genau, eine externe habe ich hier. 
Eventuell kauf ich auch ne 2TB interne Platte.

pc-nutzer, zu deinem Beitrag über xeon e3 1230 v3 & h87 brett, lohnt es sich? 30€ zahl ich auch gerne mehr. Wenns schon nicht günstiger geht dann halt die paar Euros mehr aber dafür mehr von haben


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> pc-nutzer, zu deinem Beitrag über xeon e3 1230 v3 & h87 brett, lohnt es sich? 30€ zahl ich auch gerne mehr. Wenns schon nicht günstiger geht dann halt die paar Euros mehr aber dafür mehr von haben


 
naja, im multithreading haben die haswell echt zugelegt, der xeon hat etwa 92% der anwendungsleistung eines sechskern i7 3930k


----------



## tanzeinlage (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Welches Produkt genau wär es denn?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Welches Produkt genau wär es denn?


 
jenes: Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tanzeinlage (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Was meinsten mit h87brett? Mainboard???


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Juli 2013)

Genau. Meint einfach Mainboard.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Z.B. : Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tanzeinlage (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

So bevor ich nun wirklich den Kauf tätige, hier nochmal die Liste.
Bitte ein letztes mal um eure Hilfe. Möchte nichts vergessen haben.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230V3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-07-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x BitFenix Alchemy SATA 6Gb/s Kabel schwarz 0.3m (BFA-MSC-SATA330KK-RP)
2 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063)
1 x Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Sieht super aus  Kannst Du so bestellen 

Die 7850 ist nicht schlecht, aber für ~ 10,- Taler mehr könntest Du diese deutlich bessere kriegen : XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 

Beim Mainboard sollten eigentlich 4 SATA Kabel beiliegen : http://prntscr.com/1epepx


----------



## Icedaft (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Als SATA Kabel tut es auch das hier:

DeLOCK SATA 6Gb/s Kabel gelb 0.7m, unten/gerade (82814) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dafür würde ich beim MB-Board das hier nehmen, die SATA-Ports sind schöner zu belegen da seitlich angebracht(Stichwort Kabelmanagement).

Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2013)

Aber ich würde das h87 d3h nehmen, da atx


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ich würde auch kein mATX ins R4 packen . 

Und wie schon geschrieben, dem MB liegen 4 SATA Kabel bei, da muss man gar keins extra bestellen .


----------



## Icedaft (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Morgens um halb Sechs auf dem Handy ist das alles noch nicht so gut zu erkennen. ...Asche auf mein Haupt - natürlich ein ATX Board.... (trotzdem sind die S-Ata Anschlüsse so sch****)


----------



## tanzeinlage (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Also so wie gepostet nur ohne das extra Sata Kabel, right?


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja, kannst Du so kaufen  Ich würde aber auch die HD 7870 mit reinpacken.


----------



## tanzeinlage (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Hey Leute,

habe bislang meinen alten Bildschrim genutzt.
Möchte nun den Dell U2711 erwerben aber finde ihn nirgends...ausverkauft?

Gibts da nen Nachfolger von?


----------



## soth (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja, der U2711 wurde inzwischen durch den indirekten Nachfolger in Form des U2713HM und den direkten Nachfolger in Form des U2713 ersetzt.


----------



## tanzeinlage (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Was ist denn der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen den beiden neuen Nachfolger?


----------



## tanzeinlage (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Hallo Leute!

Habe ein neues Anliegen.
Ich benötige einen zweiten Rechner für meinen neuen Arbeitsplatz.
Sollte ebenfalls in diesem Rahmen bleiben. Also so zwischen 800-1000€.

Ebenfalls Grafik und Videobearbeitung. Ab und an auch mal n Filmche 
Kann ich es beim alten System belassen oder dann doch lieber etwas neues?

Gruß tanzeinlage


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

wenn nur ab und an ein filmchen geschaut wird, nimm die config und ersetz den e3 1230 v3 durch den e3 1245 v3


----------



## Softy (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Die Zusammenstellung aus Post 111 passt im Großen und Ganzen noch so.

Nur bei der SSD gibt es mittlerweile die Samsung SSD 840 EVO und Kühler würde ich den Thermalright True Spirit 120 BW nehmen, weil da die Montage etwas einfacher ist.

Grafikkarte könnte man eine R9-270X (MSI Gaming oder Asus DC-II TOP) nehmen. Wenn nicht gespielt ist, würde ich es machen, wie der pc-nutzer es vorschlägt.


----------



## tanzeinlage (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Anbei nochmal die Einkaufsliste.
So alles okay?

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1245 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31245V3)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-07-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
4 x DeLOCK SATA 6Gb/s Kabel gelb 0.7m, unten/gerade (82814)
2 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063)
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## Icedaft (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Entweder den 1230 V3 plus Grafikkarte oder den 1245 V3 ohne separate Grafikkarte nehmen. Ansonsten passt es.


----------



## tanzeinlage (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Versteh ich nicht?!
Hat die CPU ne eigene Graka?


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja, der Xeon E3-1245V3 hat eine integrierte Grafikeinheit.

Beim Board sind mind. 2 SATA Kabel mit dabei, daher brauchst Du keine 4 Kabel dazu kaufen.


----------



## tanzeinlage (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Verstehe, ja was eignet sich denn nun besser für meine Zwecke?

Grafik- & Videobearbeitung an erster Stelle!


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Für die Grafik/Videobearbeitung ist (i.d.R. und für die beste Qualität) die CPU zuständig, die Grafikkarte/IGP dient nur zur Bildausgabe. Und das schafft die IGP vom Xeon locker.

Zusätzlich kann man Intel's Quick Sync nutzen: Intel Quick Sync Video Transcoding versus CUDA & CPU Alone NCIX Tech Tips - YouTube


----------



## tanzeinlage (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Und das würde auch praktisch mit meinem DELL U2713HM funktionieren?
Schafft die das auch nach 2 Jahren noch?


----------



## Icedaft (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Warum sollte Sie es nicht funktionieren? Und für den Fall, das Dir die Leistung mal nicht mehr ausreichen sollte, kannst Du immer noch eine dezidierte Grafikkarte nachrüsten.


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Für WQHD-Auflösung würde ich ein Board mit DisplayPort Ausgang nehmen und den U2713HM darüber anschließen.

--> ASUS H87-Pro (C2) (90MB0E90-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tanzeinlage (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

So ein letztes mal nun.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1245 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31245V3)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x ASUS H87-Pro (C2) (90MB0E90-M0EAY5)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
3 x DeLOCK SATA 6Gb/s Kabel gelb 0.7m, unten/gerade (82814)
2 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063)
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


Alles okay so? Wenn die IGP vom CPU ausreichen sollte, verzichte ich vorerst auf eine Graka.
Hab das MB durch das von Softy empfohlene Asus MB getauscht.
DisplayPort!


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Passt 

Du brauchst aber nur 1 SATA Kabel dazu bestellen, beim Board sind 2 SATA 6GB/s dabei.


----------



## tanzeinlage (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Oooookay...

Ein erneutes Dankeschön euch allen!


----------



## tanzeinlage (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Wollte gerade bestellen.
Der Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW) ist fast nirgend lagernd.
Gibt es ne Alternative?


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Du hast den falschen (alten) auf der Wunschliste. --> Produktvergleich


----------



## tanzeinlage (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ein erneutes Hallo zusammen,

es wird wieder ein PC benötigt, diesmal aber muss es sehr schnell gehen, sprich Dienstag/Mittwoch muss er fertig sein.
Deshalb meine Bitte bzw. Frage an euch.

Kann man aus diesem Onlineshop etwas vernünftiges zusammenbauen?
Zimmermann Electronic GmbH

Danke und Gruß tanzeinlage


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Kann man aus diesem Onlineshop etwas vernünftiges zusammenbauen?
> Zimmermann Electronic GmbH


 
Mit etwas Glück schon, aber es ist dort viel zu teuer


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Wärst du so lieb und könntest mir einen zusammenlisten?


----------



## tanzeinlage (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Gut, dann muss ich eben erneut bestellen.

Wie siehts aus mit dem "alten" System:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1245 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31245V3)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x ASUS H87-Pro (C2) (90MB0E90-M0EAY5)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
3 x DeLOCK SATA 6Gb/s Kabel gelb 0.7m, unten/gerade (82814)
2 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063)
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


Geht das immernoch klar?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Du solltest den Haswell Refresh nehmen und dazu die Crucial MX100. Dann passt es.


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Genau. Denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

So ist es.


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*


Falscher Smiley -->  

Denn ich bin ja wieder da


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Kommt das so hin?

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
3 x DeLOCK SATA 6Gb/s Kabel gelb 0.7m, unten/gerade (82814)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (GD316GB1600C11DC)
1 x ASUS H87-Pro (C2) (90MB0E90-M0EAY5)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
2 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063)
1 x Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

RAM würde ich den hier kaufen: http://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2cp8g3d1609ds1s00-a739120.html

Beim Board sind bereits 2 SATA Kabel dabei, daher musst Du nur eines dazu kaufen.


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

So sieht momentan der Warenkorb aus.
Es fehlt allerdings der CPU-Kühler.
Würde gerne komplett alles bei HOH bestellen, was gibt es da für ne Alternative?

RAM habe ich durch deinen ersetzt, Softy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Du kannst den Clockner nehmen.
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner CPU-Kühler | EKL Alpenföhn | Sockel 775 Kühler | Kühler Intel | CPU Kühler | CPU / Prozessor | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Diesen CPU Kühler könntest Du nehmen: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure CPU Kühler 120mm 8-24,8db(A) | EKL Alpenföhn | nach Hersteller | CPU-Kühler | Kühlung & Lüftung | Hardware | hoh.de

Oder den Groß Clock'ner. 

Die beiden Lüfter würde ich erstmal weglassen, die Serienlüfter im Gehäuse sind schon ziemlich gut und ausreichend.


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ein Freund der gerade neben mir ist sagt dass der XEON keine Grafikeinheit besitzt?!
Also doch lieber ein i5? i7?


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Das stimmt. Nur die Xeon's mit einer 5 oder 6 am Ende haben eine IGP, also z.B. der E3-1246 V3. Wolltest Du nicht eine dedizierte Grafikkarte verwenden?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

du musst den Xeon nehmen.
Intel Xeon E3-1246 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31246V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



Softy schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Nur die Xeon's mit einer 5 oder 6 am Ende haben eine IGP, also z.B. der E3-1246 V3. Wolltest Du nicht eine dedizierte Grafikkarte verwenden?



Anfangs wollte ich das, aber nachdem Ihr gesagt habt dass die Grafikeinheit des CPUs für meine Zwecke ausreicht habe ich darauf verzichtet.
Und das ist mittlerweile der 3 PC, die beiden Vorgänger laufen super...


Toll, der e3 ist bei HOH nicht im Sortiment. Ne alternative oder doch lieber woanders bestellen?


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Achso, dann musst Du natürlich unbedingt den Xeon mit IGP nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Toll, der e3 ist bei HOH nicht im Sortiment. Ne alternative oder doch lieber woanders bestellen?


 
Die Alternative ist halt der i7. Kostet aber etwas mehr. Musst du mal schauen was der i7 bei HOH kostet.
Eventuell sonst woanders bestellen.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Das wäre dann der hier: Intel Core i7-4790 4x3.60 GHz 1150 Box Haswell 84W | Sockel 1150 | Intel | CPU / Prozessor | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

So sieht dann momentan der Warenkorb aus.
Passt soweit alles?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Soll später mal eine Grafikkarte dazu kommen? Wenn nicht, reicht auch ein kleineres Netzteil z.B. das Straight Power E9 400 oder Seasonic G 360W.

Die beiden be Quiet Lüfter könntest Du weglassen.


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja irgendwann mal vlt. Kann ich jetzt nicht sagen...
Ach die nehm ich glei mit, wer weiß.
Der Sommer soll ziemlich warm werden 

Dann ein erneutes Dankeschön an euch alle!
Ihr seid echt sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Wenn Du den Haswell-Refresh nimmst, würde ich gleich ein aktuelles H97 Board dazu kaufen, z.B. ASUS H97-PRO H97 Sockel 1150 ATX DDR3 | ASUS | Sockel 1150 | Intel | Mainboards | Hardware | hoh.de oder ASUS H97-PLUS H97 Sockel 1150 ATX DDR3 | ASUS | Sockel 1150 | Intel | Mainboards | Hardware | hoh.de

edit: Und vom Brenner gibt es bereits einen Nachfolger: http://www.hoh.de/hardware/laufwerk...G GH24NSB0 DVD Brenner 24x SATA schwarz bulk 

Dann passt aber alles


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Jetzt hab ich schon bestellt -.-
Soll ich stornieren???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Oh. Also ich würde schon das aktuelle Board nehmen, denn der Haswell Refresh läuft auf H87-Boards (ordnungsgemäß) nur mit einem aktuellen BIOS.

Ich würde einfach kurz anrufen und die Bestellung ändern. Wegen dem Brenner ist es egal.


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Die beiden Boards H97 haben allerdings kein DisplayPort.
Benötige es aber...


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Dafür gibt´s günstige Kabel : DeLOCK DisplayPort/High Speed HDMI Adapter

Diverse DisplayPort/HDMI Kabel 2m

DeLOCK DisplayPort/DVI Kabel 2m


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Geht da nichts an Qualität flöten wenn ich das mit denm Adapter anschließe?


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Nein, digital ist digital.

Die Nullen und Einsen bleiben die gleichen


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Bei dem Adapter steht allerdings:

• Unterstützt eine Auflösung bis 1920 x 1200/1080p

Der Monitor schafft aber 2560x....
Ist ein dell u2713hm


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Dann nimmst Du das DVI-D auf Displayport-Kabel, das kann 2560 x 1440


----------



## Softy (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Das hier hätte einen DP-Anschluss: MSI H97 GUARD-PRO H97 Sockel 1150 ATX DDR3 | MSI | Sockel 1150 | Intel | Mainboards | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## tanzeinlage (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Gut, dann hätten wir ja alles soweit.

Danke!!!


----------



## tanzeinlage (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Die haben mir die SSD durch den hier ersetzt fr den gleichen Preis.
Geht klar?

SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB Notebook Kit 2.5'' SATA 6Gb/s | SATA | nach Anschluss | SSD Laufwerke | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## Softy (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Die haben mir die SSD durch den hier ersetzt fr den gleichen Preis.
> Geht klar?



Wieso das? Ist die MX 100 nicht auf Lager oder wie?

SanDisk Damenbinden-SSD () ist aber schon auch OK, hat einen ganz ähnlichen Marvell-Controller wie die Crucial MX 100.


----------



## tanzeinlage (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Jap, war wohl nicht lieferbar :S


----------



## tanzeinlage (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Kennt sich jemand hier mit After Effects aus?

Wenn ich ein Video Render, 1280x860x dauert das extrem lange, fast genau so lange wie bei meinem Aldi Laptop (8 Jahre alt).
Habe mir erhofft dass das nun schneller geht.


----------



## norse (8. Juli 2014)

Wie ist die auslastung des systems dabei?

Cpu last, ram und festplatten? Das wäre wichtig!
Hast du multicore unterstützung im after effects aktiviert?


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Anbei ein Bild der Auslastung.

Multicore ist aktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Da sieht man aber nicht die Auslastung der einzelnen Komponenten. Dafür kannst du z.B. Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP nehmen.


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Jetzt sagt bloß, dass die Grafikeinheit beim i7 kein Open Gl unterstützt?
https://helpx.adobe.com/de/after-effects/using/rendering-opengl.html

Falls doch, meldet AE nämlich Open GL sei deaktiviert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anbei noch der Screen von der Hardware während des Rendern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ab der HD3000er Serie ist OpenGL 4.0 schon unterstützt  aber auch aktiviert bei dir?

Graphics — How to access OpenGL* and DirectX* 3D graphic settings

wie viel RAM hast du der IGB zugeordnet?

Welche AE Version nutzt du? Da gabs in der Vergangenheit ein paar Probleme mit den Intel HD-Grafikchips...

Videoschnitt und keine Graka ... mochte ich noch nie, das hat seinen Grund


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ehm, das weiss ich nicht. 
Versuche weiterhin alles mögliche.
Bei den Einstellungen der Grafikkarte, war leider schon alles aktiviert.

AE zeigt immernoch an dass OpenGL nicht aktiviert sei.

Zu der Sache mit dem zuordnen. Das weiss ich nicht, wo kann man das einstellen?

AE CS5.5


Mir wurde leider dieses System empfohlen und gesagt dass die IGP vom Intel ausreichen würde


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Eventuell mal in den Einstellungen von Adobe nachschauen ob er auch die IGP als Grafik nutzt.


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Was kann die Software denn sonst nutzen wenn nicht die IGP.


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Es geht einfach nicht...
Welche Grafikkarte könnt Ihr mir von diesem Shop empfehlen?

Zimmermann Electronic GmbH


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Was kann die Software denn sonst nutzen wenn nicht die IGP.


 
Dann läuft alles über die CPU Leistung.
Normaler Weise geht das aber. Ich habe solche Rechner mit IGP auch schon zusammengebaut und Adobe Premiere als Beispiel nutzt dann die IGP zur Beschleunigung.
Eventuell ist das eine Treiber Einstellung. Musst du mal schauen was du da so im IGP Treiber einstellen kannst.


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Das ist ********! Habe 900€ gelatzt und After Effects läuft nicht ordnungsgemäßg weil dieses Scheiss OpenGL nicht erkannt wird oder wat auch immer.

Kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ich würde tippen dass es am Treiber der IGP liegt.
Hast du mal versucht mit einem anderen Programm die IGP anzusprechen?


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja, habe jetzt mal CS:GO installiert und läuft alles flüssig.
Ist zwar kein anspruchsvolles Spiel aber es läuft immerhin.

Womit könnte ich das noch testen? Wo zB OpenGL benötigt wird?


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Hast Du den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber von der Intel-Homepage installiert?


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Ja habe ich. Sowohl die aktuellste als auch die aller neuste (Beta).

Bin den ganzen Tag auf der Suche nach ner Lösung aber einfach nicht lösbar.
Es geht halt echt nur um OpenGL und AE.

Rest läuft ja alles...


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Klingt alles nciht toll, im Netz lässt sich auch nicht viel dazu finden, außer dass der IGP mind. 256MB RAM zugewiesen werden müssen! Kannst du im BIOS / UEFI machen, also das bitte nochmal prüfen. 
Lt. Adobe-foren bekommt man dann nur die Info das die Treiber probleme machen und man mit einer NVIDIA GPU doch deutlich besser bedient ist. Selbst eine GT740 soll schon deutlich Schub bringen.
Ansonsten gehört in ein Videoschnitt PC einfach eine Graka ... mittlerweile nutzen die ganzen Schnittprogramme die GPUs deutlich besser und mehr als vor 2 Jahren noch.

kannst du das evtl. testen? irgendeine nicht all zu alte Graka mal einbauen zum test ... weiß ja nicht wo du herkommst, aber wenn du keinen kennst auf anhieb, evtl. mal hier im Forum schauen ob jmd in der Nähe ist mit etwas Ahnung in dem Gebiet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html



ich frage mich echt warum man bei dem Rechner keine Graka dazu empfohlen hat ... hier geht es um* Bild*bearbeitung und *Video*schnitt ... und was macht eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Der IGP waren 64mb zugewiesen. Habe den Wert auf 256 geändert.
OpenGL weiterhin nicht aktiv, und auch sonst das normale Rendern weiterhin sehr lahm...

Ne neue Grafikkarte erwerben ist ja nicht mal das Problem. Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso OpenGL nicht aktiv ist.
Allein OpenGL würde ja langen um das Rendern um einiges zu beschleunigen.


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Jup das ist richitg, theoretisch sollte es klappen aber man ließt recht oft das es Probleme mit den Intel HD GPUs in Verbindung mit AE gibt.

Das hier mal durchprobieren ...
Fehlerbehebung bei OpenGL-Problemen | After Effects CS4-CS5.5

Bei anderen hat es "einfach" geholfen das System komplett neu auf zu setzen.


----------



## tanzeinlage (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Glaub mir norse,

diese Seite hatte ich heute bestimmt schon 10x geöffnet -.-

Neu aufsetzen ist doof, habe in den letzten Tagen alles erneut installieren müssen. War schon viel Arbeit.

Ich versuchs mal im Amateurfilm Forum, vlt. können die ja helfen.
Ansonsten bestell ich halt ne Graka...

Abgesehen von den Preisen, welche könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?
Zimmermann Electronic GmbH


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Du kannst dir eine für 100€ kaufen. Das reicht völlig.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x HDMI (GV-N750OC-2GI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Klein, leise, sparsam.


----------



## norse (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Würde eine NVIDIA bevorzugen, wird offiziell besser unterstüzt von AE.
Mach doch nen Backup vom aktuellen zustand, installier Windows, SP1 und ein paar updates, schmeiß alle Treiber drauf und teste erstmal Adobe? dann ist der Aufwand docht sher überschaubar und nicht so enorm. Es ist leider nicht auszuschließen das das OS ein Problem hat / eine andere Software oder Treiber diese Fehler verursacht.


----------



## tanzeinlage (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Hab mir die GTX 760 gekauft und eingebaut.
Cuda wird nun bei der Demo von AE CC erkannt.

Die Graka wird allerdings nicht wärmer beim Rendern.

Irgendwas mach ich noch falsch...aber wat?


----------



## tanzeinlage (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Mal ne allgemeine Frage.

Die Grafikkarte benötigt mindestens 500W.
Das Netzteil was hier empfohlen wurde und welches jetzt auch verbaut ist hat allerdings 480W.

Bis jetzt läuft alles super, kann das aber im Nachhinein zu Problemem führen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Juli 2014)

tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Bis jetzt läuft alles super, kann das aber im Nachhinein zu Problemem führen?



Nein. 500 Watt sind nur Angegeben, damit es auch die letzte Krücke packt


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



tanzeinlage schrieb:


> Mal ne allgemeine Frage.
> 
> Die Grafikkarte benötigt mindestens 500W.
> Das Netzteil was hier empfohlen wurde und welches jetzt auch verbaut ist hat allerdings 480W.
> ...


 
Die GTX 760 wird vielleicht 150 Watt brauchen unter Max Last.
Der gesamte Rechner vielleicht 280 Watt.


----------



## tanzeinlage (19. März 2017)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Der Rechner läuft seitdem Kauf 1a! Toi Toi Toi...

Ich würde allerdings gerne meinen Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten von 16GB auf 32GB.
In letzter Zeit arbeite ich öfters mit <1GB Photoshop Dateien und da stürzt PS ab und an ab.

Crucial 16GB KIT PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 Ballistix Sport 2x8GB <-- meine jetzigen

Welche sollte ich einbauen?

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## airXgamer (19. März 2017)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Entweder die gleichen noch mal verbauen (müssten die hier sein: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) oder zwei neue Riegel a 16GB kaufen.
Erstere Lösung ist aufgrund der Dualchannel Unterstützung der CPU nicht so die ganz saubere Variante, letztere wird ziemlich teuer, vorallem da DDR3 tot ist.

EDIT: Kannst du bitte noch mal die Hardware auflisten?
Ich habe gerade keine Lust mich durch all die Seiten zu wühlen um die konfig zu finden. Danke


----------



## tanzeinlage (19. März 2017)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Jo klar!

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2017)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Kauf dir das gleiche RAM Kit nochmal und gut.


----------



## tanzeinlage (19. März 2017)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir das gleiche RAM Kit nochmal und gut.



"Erstere Lösung ist aufgrund der Dualchannel Unterstützung der CPU nicht so die ganz saubere Variante"

Kann das tatsächlich Probleme machen?


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2017)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Keine Ahnung, was das soll.
Die CPU hat ein Zwei Kanal Interface.
Das Board bietet 2x2 Kanäle.
4 Riegel laufen demnach genauso im Dual Channel wie zwei Riegel.

wie gesagt, kauf dir das gleiche Kit nochmal und alles ist gut.


----------



## tanzeinlage (20. März 2017)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

Hab bestellt, merci!


----------



## LukasGregor (20. März 2017)

*AW: PC für Mediengestalter*

PCGH hat doch mal in einem Video gezeigt, dass sogar 1x 8 GB und 2x 4 GB immer noch im Dual Channel laufen können - da sollten 4x 8 GB kein Problem darstellen.


----------

